# Sex after D and C



## nalusj (Apr 25, 2008)

Anybody have any insight? One Dr. said 2 weeks, another said it's fine after bleeding stops, another said wait a few days. Thanks for any info.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

OH and I resumed after I stopped bleeding, which was about 2 weeks.


----------



## mamatiger (Mar 9, 2008)

If it was "just" a D&C (not an ectopic pregnancy or any other surgery involved) I'd just wait till the bleeding stops and you don't feel sore or anything.


----------



## nalusj (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks, chicas. This is the thing. I had the D and C last Wed. I had pretty much no bleeding and feel pretty much back to normal (physically). So, I guess it's been 6 days. I feel ready physically but would hate to get some awful infection or something.


----------



## vickjul (Mar 19, 2007)

I was told that it was fine anytime after the bleeding stopped. We waited 2 1/2 weeks, and I got pregnant again the first time we were together, only to lose the second one as well. The doctors I saw during/after the second pregnancy (one Korean, one American) both said that they recommended waiting a minimum of four to six weeks and preventing pregnancy until at least one normal cycle had passed to allow the uterus to heal.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

I think we waited about 10 days - once the bleeding has stopped. You can use a condom if you are worried about infection.


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

The doctor told us to wait three weeks.

We waited less than two weeks I believe. And I was hoping to get pregnant even though we were warned that there was a greater chance of m/c since my hormones were wonky.

I followed my heart rather than the doctor's opinion. maybe not the smartest but I was in a bad place and needed to connect with my husband on that level.


----------

